# Chinese Seek To Copy Uber & Lyft In Arbitrary Insideous "Social Rating System"



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

https://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-privacy-invasion










Recently I've been hearing folks are "outraged" by the Communist Chinese implementing a "social rating system" meanwhile, tens of thousands of United States Citizens already live and work under arbitrary unfair Uber/Lyft social rating system.

---
*Big data meets Big Brother as China moves to rate its citizens*

The Chinese government plans to launch its Social Credit System in 2020. The aim? To judge the trustworthiness - or otherwise - of its 1.3 billion residents

_On June 14, 2014, the State Council of China published an ominous-sounding document called "Planning Outline for the Construction of a Social Credit System". In the way of Chinese policy documents, it was a lengthy and rather dry affair, but it contained a radical idea. What if there was a national trust score that rated the kind of citizen you were?

Imagine a world where many of your daily activities were constantly monitored and evaluated: what you buy at the shops and online; where you are at any given time; who your friends are and how you interact with them; how many hours you spend watching content or playing video games; and what bills and taxes you pay (or not). It's not hard to picture, because most of that already happens, thanks to all those data-collecting behemoths like Google, Facebook and Instagram or health-tracking apps such as Fitbit. But now imagine a system where all these behaviours are rated as either positive or negative and distilled into a single number, according to rules set by the government. That would create your Citizen Score and it would tell everyone whether or not you were trustworthy. Plus, your rating would be publicly ranked against that of the entire population and used to determine your eligibility for a mortgage or a job, where your children can go to school - or even just your chances of getting a date.

A futuristic vision of Big Brother out of control? No, it's already getting underway in China, where the government is developing the Social Credit System (SCS) to rate the trustworthiness of its 1.3 billion citizens. The Chinese government is pitching the system as a desirable way to measure and enhance "trust" nationwide and to build a culture of "sincerity". As the policy states, "It will forge a public opinion environment where keeping trust is glorious. It will strengthen sincerity in government affairs, commercial sincerity, social sincerity and the construction of judicial credibility."_​
I don't have to imagine anything. Rideshare drivers are already living with this disgusting, unfair, arbitrarily given "social credit system"


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

So what exactly happens when the government needs to “deactivate” people


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

scary system. see black mirror season 3 episode 1



Eugene73 said:


> So what exactly happens when the government needs to "deactivate" people


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Black mirror


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Are you sure it is not like a credit score thing? Constant monitoring and evaluating 1.3 billion people sound impossible and absurd, Especially when there is nothing to gain in this capitalist society, It's a big money loss.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Are you sure it is not like a credit score thing? Constant monitoring and evaluating 1.3 billion people sound impossible and absurd, Especially when there is nothing to gain in this capitalist society, It's a big money loss.


I agree with you... it sounds like some type of credit scoring...

In fact, it is already done here... most people just do not realize how many metrics are gathered about you each and every day... and how those metrics may be used...

Take Facebook for example. There are actually companies out there that data mine that site gathering information about you constantly and calculate some type of credit score based on your posts.

Now, looking for a job? A potential employer may use one of these data mined created credit scores and think you are not qualified because of your political beliefs, your tone, your constant frown faced emojis, etc...

Most people do not realize there are 100's of credit bureaus gathering and disseminating data about you... most people only know of the big 3... Ex, Eq, Tu...


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Sounds like a recent episode of The Orville


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Are you sure it is not like a credit score thing? Constant monitoring and evaluating 1.3 billion people sound impossible and absurd, Especially when there is nothing to gain in this capitalist society, It's a big money loss.





Fewber said:


> I agree with you... it sounds like some type of credit scoring...


No. It's not a "credit score"

_Get a traffic ticket; you lose five points. Earn a city-level award, such as for committing a heroic act, doing exemplary business, or helping your family in unusual tough circumstances, and your score gets boosted by 30 points. For a department-level award, you earn five points. You can also earn credit by donating to charity or volunteering in the city's program.
http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/04/03/life-inside-chinas-social-credit-laboratory/_​

And it's not ALL BAD.

_*But the most startling thing is that cars yield to pedestrians at the crosswalk - a sight I've never seen in another Chinese city.*_

_* "I feel like in the past six months, people's behavior has gotten better and better," says Chen, a 32-year-old entrepreneur who only wanted to give his last name. "For example, when we drive, now we always stop in front of crosswalks. If you don't stop, you will lose your points. At first, we just worried about losing points, but now we got used to it."*_​
 Obviously, like all fascism, there will be collaborators and traitors like these two apologists above:

The problem is going to come when someone says something the government does not like. There scores will be lowered. In order to fly or use public transit, a minimum score is now required.

So no, it's not just "a credit score"


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> So what exactly happens when the government needs to "deactivate" people


They send them to Dr. Gunther von Hagens.


----------

